# Forum > News > OC News >  MMO Kings Wants To Give MMOwned FREE World of Warcraft Gold

## Ket

*Our FREE gold promotion is now live!* Simply be one of the first 50 people to go to MMO Kings - Home, click on our Live Support button, tell our kickass customer service reps "MMOKINGS ROCKS!" and they will create a special coupon for you to receive 1,000 World of Warcraft gold. Please be patient if there is a wait with our Live Support as there will surely be many people trying to do this at once. There will also be special limited time coupons for all that participate. We do greatly appreciate your support and hope that you will consider buying mmowned-mmokings gold and powerleveling in the future.
  


Looking for some extra WoW gold to feed your addiction? On Wednesday Oct 13 at 7PM CST, exclusively only on MMOwned, our gold site MMO Kings will be giving out 1,000 World of Warcraft gold FREE to the first 50 people! Yes you read that right....FREE GOLD!
 
To be one of the first 50 people to receive 1,000 WoW gold check back to this thread at 7PM CST on Oct 13 and we will post a special coupon and instructions for the event. 
 
MMO Kings - Home

Also, be sure to leave us any reviews you have here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...ng-too-31.html

*There is always a catch, so what's the catch?* 
All you need to do is verify yourself with MMO Kings or if you are already verified and your one of the first 50 customers then you will simply receive 1,000 WoW gold. 

*Why give out FREE gold, isn't that bad for business?* 
We believe that not only is it a great way to give back to the MMOwned community but also that you will enjoy our fast and easy service and come back back in the future for our services. We believe this gives us a great opportunity to earn your business.

*I'm a secret agent, my identify must never be blown, but can I still get gold without verifying?* 
No sorry, this promotion is for those who will verify only. There is always MMOwned contest where secret agents can win gold and other prizes.

*This MMO Kings site sounds kickass, can I buy gold from them now?* 
Why yes you can. MMO Kings offers gold for all your favorite MMO's and they pretty much kickass at delivering really fast at a cheap price It also has given the MMOwned community its own coupon code for 10% off: MMOWNED666 To top if all off, it is yet another way to help support MMOwned.

*I don't need gold but i'd like to help, how can I do so?*
The best way you can help MMO Kings with this promotion is simply by posting this on your Faceboook and telling your friends about the free gold we are giving out and about the good experience you had with our service.

*Get verified in order to get free gold? What does that mean?*
It means we will simply verify your paypal account by sending us 1 cent which then we can use to verify you either via phone call or a form of ID (which can mean several things for your convenience). We will then refund your money back to you and send your free gold. In the future, if you do order from us again using that paypal account your orders will simply go right through to delivery.

----------


## Willzy

Thank god some people are kind enough to do this..

----------


## Clovian

awesome shit, Ill be bookmarking and visiting at the exact time  :Smile:

----------


## Tobii

Rauw! Will check back  :Big Grin:

----------


## alj03

Why does this happen when I am not currently playing WoW!

----------


## Aldun

I dont really like how your trying to make yourself look "nice".. You only get the gold if they give you their money, so no, it's not free, it's just a bonus on what you buy.

----------


## Jeremiah

Pretty neat. It's good to see MMOwned sponsors giving out some bonuses.

----------


## Ket

Aldun, what do you mean? There is no purchase required.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Looks badass, shall distribute this so my noob buddies.

----------


## Aldun

> Aldun, what do you mean? There is no purchase required.


Ah right. You said "Customers" so I assumed you had to buy something which would give you a 1k bonus. Well, then its a great idea :'D Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## Ket

Your right Aldun, I have corrected that. We are giving out free gold in hopes we can gain customers.  :Smile:

----------


## 1337pyro

CST: Central Standard Time - What's the time in Central Time Zone now? (USA & Canada)

for the europeans  :Big Grin:

----------


## jmulhern345

This sounds pretty neat. Next time i am thinking of buying gold, i know which site to go to. I usually don't though. I also like the fact that i have never seen MMO-Kings spamming in trade. I never go to to sites that do that.

----------


## Ket

Spamming in game to me crosses the line. The game itself should be free of that. Beyond in game is fair game as we are providing a bonafide service.  :Smile:

----------


## DJRehab

The only thing more bad ass than this happening is Ket's avatar....****in epic bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chrommie

Doesnt this make you sortof vulnerable to Mister Ghostcrawler's Bannhammer? Anyways, Cool promo, Good luck getting more customers =)

----------


## Ket

The promotion will begin in 2 hours.  :Smile:

----------


## Jeremiah

Looking forward to it, Ket.

----------


## Tobii

7PM CST on Oct 13..
I belive that is now!  :Smile:

----------


## Ket

Yes the promotion is now live, check out the first post.

----------


## nismoz91

Thanks MMOKings, done some buisiness with yall before, went smooth, and thanks you for my 1kg lol

----------


## Otsegolectric

Thankyou for the 1k gold, received it ! =)

----------


## Ket

Your welcome Otsegolectric, and we have now given out gold to 50 people. Thanks a lot everyone for participating and checking us out. It was quite crazy but we will definitely be doing this again soon!

----------


## -Ryuk-

*Damn 

(filler)*

----------


## Chinchy

First time I've heard of a site giving away free gold. =o

----------


## jiajia0133

Hello, 

Send Christmas Gifts. Buy more to send. On this site==== http://www.ppshopping.us/ ,

good place for shopping, fashion, sexy, personality, maturity, from here to begin. Are you ready?

===== http://www.ppshopping.us/ ====

Air jordan(1-24)shoes $30

Handbags(Coach l v f e n d i d&g) $35

Tshirts (Polo ,ed hardy,lacoste) $15

Jean(True Religion,ed hardy,coogi) $30

Sunglasses(Oakey,coach,gucci,A r m a i n i) $15

New era cap $12

accept paypal or credit card and free shipping

====== http://www.ppshopping.us/ ====

----------

